

Advertising Companies Fret Over a Digital Talent Gap - zafka
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/31/business/media/ad-companies-face-a-widening-talent-gap.html?nl=todaysheadlines&emc=tha26

======
four
Very interesting to hear what ad industry people say. And that even now the
agencies are short-handed. I'm sure traditionally skilled and trained people
are still setting the technical values. We'll there lunch will be eaten. After
reading it, I'm making time to attend Ad:tech for at least a day to look for
work (UX, product management) and just absorb. Oh, there are truely creative
"creatives". And they are crucial. But the third rate me-too creatives will be
optimized out soon, I venture. Who among us is in advertising? NYC?

